# Encouraging my girlfriend to continue singing!



## gjohnson (Sep 20, 2013)

My girlfriend studied voice throughout college but has now taken a different career path. I'm trying to gain a little exposure for her and give her some encouragement. If you have a couple of minutes, please view her video and offer some feedback. I would like to know what people who really appreciate classical voice and opera think 

thanks!!

You can find her on youtube by searching "O Mio Babbino Caro-Brooke Hazen". Should be the first video. There's a white door in the background.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this is the correct video. Perhaps we can generate a bit more traffic with a direct link.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure you will find this really incredible, and have some rationale to wall of what you are about to read.

Your girlfriend made the right decision. If she wants to keep this as a passionate hobby, I think she should continue with coaching. She is not good enough to ever get minor roles in a professional but minor opera house -- simply because there are so many so far ahead in ability, control, and younger, with that much more time in front of them to develop even further.

This is more than a difficult decision for such as her to make, though it seems she is practical, and assessed both ability and any chance at a career dead-on accurately. Nonetheless, all the work, and if she was passionate about it, makes falling short a hard blow once it is realized you have fallen short.

You are doing her not a favor, but if she does not know of your doing this, something damn near a violation of her privacy whatever her feelings are about having stopped. I predict if you keep it up, keep this link up, and she finds out, it could be THE relationship breaker, it is that unkind and unfair a thing to do.

Let her get on with it, leaving the singing behind, or to a small part of her life, singing maybe principal in a community choir, etc. but leave her with this intact, not dug up post burial, post her decision. Really, if she finds out you've posted this on such a site, she may be so hurt that she may never be able to forgive you.

Remove this link and post now,, is my best and urgent advice to you. 

Respect her decision, it IS the right decision, and casually remind her this link is still up on youtube. My hunch is once reminded, she will scramble to take it down.


Best regards.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay, listening right now. Sure, she's hitting the notes. Yes, he vowels are fairly clear. I think what Petr's finding a little negative is the actual _voice_ itself. 
Okay! Say she had continued and developed her voice at a younger age, I hear preferably 13-15 years of age beginning. She would have been able to bring out the full potential in her voice. Furthermore, she is not as young as several performing singers today in the opera.... Hobby, yes. Career, I wouldn't encourage personally. 
You may have heard the saying that it is never too late. That is false.  
Your girlfriend has made a decision that was influenced by what she personally thought, and not by cute lack of self-confidence or "you don't know that you are beautiful" mindset - I am sure that she is more reasonable than that. Rather, her decision was based upon what she saw for her future. It may be best to let her decide this time.

I recognize your good efforts to get your girlfriend singing again out of care for her, but try to let her decide this time. Not bad, though.... Not bad at all.


----------



## ZetaSin (Dec 2, 2013)

She is pretty good, I would suggest trying to more videos, maybe a few blogs. Basically anything you can to increase her publicity, eventually, someone may come along and offer her a job. But, in the end it is up to her if she likes to sing then she should, and she shouldn't have to worry about anyone else liking or disliking it, nor about it being a career choice.


----------

